# MEV Modeling Competition



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

2009 MEV Modeling Competition NEWS!!!

I am pleased to annoounce the 2009 MEV Modeling Competition!!! I all begins today August 1st, 2009 and ends on November 1st, 2009. Complete details, contest rules and entry forms are available on my website, www.partspig.com


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Contest!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Did I win? lol

Far out! After beeing here on HT for several years now have seen lots of people come here sharing and learning many tricks and hone there skills (including me). This should be a great way for us all to dive in and build another fun one.

I can use my own driver head right? :freak:

Bob...this sounds like fun...zilla


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

Yep sure can, just use one of the approved bodies!


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

Very interesting, I think I'll try it...I've already got an idea on what I should do...

BTW, will we have the right to slightly modify the body (to fit lower, of to have lexan wind shield, or to match a precise race delivery, etc...) ?


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Rome wasn't built in a day but, I beter get started on this now.*



demether said:


> Very interesting, I think I'll try it...I've already got an idea on what I should do...
> 
> BTW, will we have the right to slightly modify the body (to fit lower, of to have lexan wind shield, or to match a precise race delivery, etc...) ?


WOW demether you ask alot of questions. Oh heck let me ask a few more questions. 

Can I paint this Flourecent colors and take my winning picture under a black light with an Albino snake in the background? Can it be Hooters sponsored? LOL I am with you demether...hahahahahhahaha



partspig said:


> 2009 MEV Modeling Competition NEWS!!!
> 
> I am pleased to annoounce the 2009 MEV Modeling Competition!!! I all begins today August 1st, 2009 and ends on November 1st, 2009. Complete details, contest rules and entry forms are available on my website, www.partspig.com


Ooooooooooooooooooooooooh Complete details, contest rules and entry forms are on your website...DOH & Duh! O.K. now I understand...read rules!!

Bob...when in France do as the French do...zilla


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

Sorry Dimitri, USA & Canada entries only. The reason is insurance, there is none available on First Class Mail International. Priority International is way too expensive.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Snap....dang...crackle....pop....*



partspig said:


> Sorry Dimitri, USA & Canada entries only. The reason is insurance, there is none available on First Class Mail International. Priority International is way too expensive.


Yeah it would be much cheaper to just move to America, Canada (eh) or Mexico and make a run for the border...doh

Just talked to Mike and ordered my D Type Jag for the contest! It spoke to me and said, "Bob you can realy have fun with me." I gave in and now just waiting for the little guy to show up to get this party started. :hat:

Thanks for having this slot car build up contest as it has been a while. Everyone else is laying low in Stealth Mode right now. I see how you guys are. Tricky, very, very tricky... 

Bob...Dimitri just deliver it and pick it up with your personel Jet...zilla


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

'Stink' I was going to enter! bobhch I have a ton of questions also!!!!!!!


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

Let me elaborate on why we are not accepting foreign entries on this modeling contest. It is not to be rude or crude or even to make someone mad, it is all about money! In order for us to ship your item back to you INSURED via Priority Mail costs about $25US if it weighs about 4 ounces and you live outside the continental USA. Canada was included because it's borders adjoin the USA. There will be no return insurance on Canadian entries, however for the same reason. If you, demether, kiwidave and others, are OK with having your items sent thru the mails uninsured. I will ask Mike his opinion, and we will decide whether to change the rules to include all entries from all countries. But in the end we cannot be responsible for sending packages thru the mail uninsured in any way. Thanks for the information and questions guys!


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

partspig said:


> Sorry Dimitri, USA & Canada entries only. The reason is insurance, there is none available on First Class Mail International. Priority International is way too expensive.


Send it First Class postage without insurance if the Overseas Contestent agrees? Its not that expensive that way

Roger Corrie


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

*Foreign Entries*

OK, Me & Mike talked about the problem and have decided that entries will be allowed from any country. However, they will be sent via First Class International Mail without insurance. Everyone will be asked to sign the entry form, by doing so they are agreeing to the terms and conditions of the contest. If the entrant has a problem with this method, all they have to do is not enter the contest. The rules have been updated on the website and emails have been sent to those posing the questions. Now get modeling!  piggy


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Excellent! I never get insurance. I have had well over 500 slots shipped to me and not one problem. You know what will happen now I have said that!!!!!!!


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

I sure as heck hope not! :drunk:


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I have sold and traded with lots of overseas Hobbytalkers and never had a problem, In fact, I never had a single problem even with ebay (knock on wood).


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I just had my first shipping fatality sending 3 bodies to CJ. luckily, the one he really wanted made it with just a few scratches. The other two... R.I.P.:drunk: they'll make good parts for a scrap yard...


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

I think I'll pass my turn. I was thinking that it was a photos contest 

But I'll build some mev 50's race cars kits in the future, to race with my cunningham.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*It's GO TIME in Nebraska!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

I am all in now....Thanks Mike V. for sending this thing ASAP. Just told him that any color would work as this thing is getting Phssssssssssssssht-ed anyways.










The body is small and may have to change my crazy ideas? Hmmmmmmmmm I better figure it out and get started soon. Will be looking on the net for pics of Jag D type cars soon.

Bob...lets get this party started :hat:...zilla


----------

